# Slide 130 Welches Pressfit Innenlager ??



## alex-racer (24. September 2017)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Radon Slide 130 9.0 29 was für Pressfit Innenlager sind verbaut ?
Es ist ein Race Face Innenlager Verbaut, und eine Race Face Turbine Kurbel.
Wenn ich das Lager mal erneuere möchte ich auf Shimano XT Innenlager wechseln,
nur welches kann ich da nehmen blicke da bei den ganzen verschiedenen Innenlagern nicht durch.
Wenn jemand helfen könnte wäre super.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Molle66 (24. September 2017)

Hallo,
Dieses hier https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...bb92-innenlager-41x92mm-oem-585125/wg_id-8611

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-racer (25. September 2017)

Molle66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Dieses hier https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...bb92-innenlager-41x92mm-oem-585125/wg_id-8611
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Ok danke das müßte also das Verbaute Race Face Lager sein was Verbaut ist.
Und was für ein Shimano Innenlager kann ich nehmen ??

MfG Alex


----------

